# Picked up a new tool box.



## Chris (Nov 28, 2014)

I have been looking for some time to replace my tiny and old craftsman rollaway. My options were kobalt, husky and craftsman. I wasn't about to fork out the money for a snap on or the like. I am not a mechanic, I just play one in the garage. I went to several places and really wanted to talk myself into buying a craftsman but they seemed very cheap and flimsy compared to husky. Kobalt tries too hard to be cool by adding lights and radios and junk. I ended up with a 52" husky box. Ball bearing drawers and seems sturdy and well built. I'm am happy with it so far. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Barrie (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks good Chris. Now you need to fill it up. View attachment 2492


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2014)

Already full. My old box was overflowing along with another cabinet.


----------



## havasu (Nov 29, 2014)

That is a nice looking tool box. I agree that Craftsman boxes have gotten cheap and thin, unlike their boxes of the past.


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2014)

Day three of cleaning out my garage. It's almost ready for actual work.


----------



## havasu (Nov 30, 2014)

.and no pics yet?


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2014)

Nope still looks like crap.


----------



## glock26USMC (Dec 1, 2014)

Very nice,  I am officially jealous !


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2014)

That was my goal all along.


----------

